# Best value nappies



## quinno (20 Sep 2006)

Now that Mrs Quinno has produced Quinno Jnr, I have taken an avid interest in the price of nappies. During a recent trip to SuperQuinn, I noticed they are doing 'buy one get one feree'. 2 x packs of 56 nappies I thought was good value at €11.49, but Quinno Jnr has used these up pretty rapidly!!! does anyone know if other supermarkets are doing this offer?


----------



## moylan1 (20 Sep 2006)

we use the tesco brand for about 7 or 8 euro for 50/60 nappies, but not the value range. i think they are as good as pampers or huggies.ensure you have the correct size.


----------



## car (20 Sep 2006)

We're stricly a lidl nappy house.  Our 2 havent had any issues with them no matter how heavy the load.  sotospeak.


----------



## Carpenter (20 Sep 2006)

We've been using Lidl nappies pretty much exclusively with our first child who's now 20 months old.  No complaints so far.


----------



## big bird (21 Sep 2006)

/Congatultions to the Quinno family on your new addition. i have 3 in nappies so i can sympathise with you. Firstly sign yourself and Mrs. Quinno up to the pampers website. They will send you loads of money off coupons. When tesco had the buy one get one free on newborn nappies 1, 2, 3, i bought about 8 packs for 20 euro. When your child fits size 3 ,4, 5, nappies Lidl is your only man and then tesco own brand( tesco have more in the pack than lidl but seem to like lidl better) and if the get to size 6 tesco. Avoid at all cost pampers nappies with the gel in them or you will spend the morning ( big heavy one) hoovering up gel crystals off the floor


----------



## mts (21 Sep 2006)

I have found Lidl nappies the best. In my experience Pampers nappies leak a lot, the Tesco ones leak sometimes and we have fewest leaks in the Lidl nappies, they don't always have size 3 nappies in Lidl though. Boots are supposed to be good too but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Bamhan (21 Sep 2006)

Lidl and Aldi are grand.


----------



## Mag2006 (25 Sep 2006)

I swear by Lidl nappies!. Used them on my two children and never any complaints from me!. Have to agree with big bird about those annoying gel crystals in pampers nappies...drove me mental!!.


----------



## quinno (25 Sep 2006)

Thanks all for your help and kind words- I (or at least Quinno Jnr!) might give the Lidl ones a go.....BTW, the Pampers (not the Crystal ones) are still 2 for 1 in superquinn, so I've stocked up on those..... €5 for 56 is hard to pass by.....


----------



## Mag2006 (25 Sep 2006)

quinno said:


> Thanks all for your help and kind words- I (or at least Quinno Jnr!) might give the Lidl ones a go.....BTW, the Pampers (not the Crystal ones) are still 2 for 1 in superquinn, so I've stocked up on those..... €5 for 56 is hard to pass by.....


 

is that newborn size??. Might race in tonight and get them for my new niece later on!


----------



## quinno (25 Sep 2006)

Mag2006

Got newborn for our little fella, but they also seemed to have a range other sizes (2 - 5?) as well....


----------

